# NFLST Schedule Changes GB vs Pitt



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

I sure hope DirecTV doesn't screw up on Sunday and blackout the Packers vs Steelers in my area since the NFL moved the Bears vs Ravens to 3:15. The Packers vs Steelers is the national game and I could get screwed.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

GBFAN said:


> I sure hope DirecTV doesn't screw up on Sunday and blackout the Packers vs Steelers in my area since the NFL moved the Bears vs Ravens to 3:15. The Packers vs Steelers is the national game and I could get screwed.


Go here http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/sports/nfl_schedules
and check to see if they are planning a blackout of any certain game in your area for Sunday. If they have it wrong I would call on it already. Maybe they can get it fixed. I for sure would not wait and see.


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

I sent them an email and the guide is now updated to show the Bears Ravens on the local Fox station so everything should be good to see the game on channel 714.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Sunday will be interesting. Alot of snow predicted for the East Coast. As of 4 p.m. Saturday, The Bears have not been able to leave Chicago yet because of BWI Airport being shutdown in Baltimore. Alot of snow probably expected for the Falcons @ Jets, Packers @ Steelers, Patriots @ Bills, 49ers @ Eagles, Bears @ Ravens,


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

Falcons @ Jets, Packers @ Steelers, Patriots @ Bills, 49ers @ Eagles, Bears @ Ravens

I've got a feeling that these games are going to be rescheduled for Monday. Hey why not? NASCAR and MLB team do it for inclement weather during their season.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

dogs31 said:


> Falcons @ Jets, Packers @ Steelers, Patriots @ Bills, 49ers @ Eagles, Bears @ Ravens
> 
> I've got a feeling that these games are going to be rescheduled for Monday. Hey why not? NASCAR and MLB team do it for inclement weather during their season.


Wow. That would be intersting to see how Sunday Ticket is handled.


----------



## zman977 (Nov 9, 2003)

The 49r's/Eagles game has also been moved to 4:15 PM

Story Here.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

dogs31 said:


> Falcons @ Jets, Packers @ Steelers, Patriots @ Bills, 49ers @ Eagles, Bears @ Ravens
> 
> I've got a feeling that these games are going to be rescheduled for Monday. Hey why not? NASCAR and MLB team do it for inclement weather during their season.


I can't imagine they would cancel the Bills game. My whole life I can't recall the Bills canceling a game due to weather.
I may be wrong, but I don't even think its snowing heavy in Western New York tonite


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dogs31 said:


> Falcons @ Jets, Packers @ Steelers, Patriots @ Bills, 49ers @ Eagles, Bears @ Ravens
> 
> I've got a feeling that these games are going to be rescheduled for Monday. Hey why not? NASCAR and MLB team do it for inclement weather during their season.


The Packers can sure play with a measily 2 feet of snow. 

Not sure about the other wimpy teams. :lol:


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

From AV Forums:


> TV Sports
> NFL Sunday Ticket Note
> 
> For those of you getting ready to settle in with the NFL Sunday Ticket package, DirecTV notes via twitter:
> ...


----------

